# Help with power vent info please.



## rosalita92 (Jun 25, 2010)

We will have a gas log burning fireplace put in our new outdoor covered porch, because of roof lines we need to power vent 
to the side.  Can someone recommend powervent manufacturers and/or specific power vents that could be used?


----------



## begreen (Jun 25, 2010)

Moved to the gas forum for a quicker response.


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 26, 2010)

rosalita92 said:
			
		

> We will have a gas log burning fireplace put in our new outdoor covered porch, because of roof lines we need to power vent to the side.  Can someone recommend powervent manufacturers and/or specific power vents that could be used?



Can you give us the specifics of the installation?
What do you mean "because of the roof lines?"
What unit are you installing?  Is it a Direct Vent (DV) unit?
Most DV units are tested for different venting configurations 
& don't require powerventers, but there ARE exceptions. 
Does your installation manual call for a powervent?
Help us so we can help you!


----------



## rosalita92 (Jun 26, 2010)

We desire to have a simple box lined with firebrick built and use Eiklor logs.  Eiklor says we have to
"vent" because BTU's create soot etc.  Our architect was uncomfortable with the location of the vent if
it went straight up (partly due to adjoining 2 story house) and partly due to code related to # of feet
vent must be from roofline.
Our other option is installing an outdoor box and outdoor unvented logs we think. Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 26, 2010)

rosalita92 said:
			
		

> We desire to have a simple box lined with firebrick built and use Eiklor logs.  Eiklor says we have to
> "vent" because BTU's create soot etc.  Our architect was uncomfortable with the location of the vent if
> it went straight up (partly due to adjoining 2 story house) and partly due to code related to # of feet
> vent must be from roofline.
> Our other option is installing an outdoor box and outdoor unvented logs we think. Thanks



Well, I'm not sure I really wanna touch this one, but...
You say you want a "simple box lined with firebrick" built.
What you MUST HAVE is an NFPA 211 certified wood-burning fireplace. 
It can be Zero-Clearance (ZC = factory-built) or it can be site-built masonry.
Not totally familiar with the Eiklor product, but gas logs are designed for use in APPROVED
solid fuel burning fireplaces. A "Simple Box" won't cut it, power vented or not.
If you move, & the next homeowner wants the gas logs out & wants to burn wood,
the fireplace HAS to meet the criteria of NFPA 211, for SAFETY REASONS.
I think you want the least costly way out, but there really isn't one.
Your architect needs to talk to some one with NFI certification 
before he can simply tell you what he wants to do.


----------



## vvvv (Jun 27, 2010)

pvent creates negative pressure in house. this in consideration of the logs leaking air should be taken into consideration


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 27, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> pvent creates negative pressure in house. this in consideration of the logs leaking air should be taken into consideration



Do I have to press one to get that in English?


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2010)

What? You don't read pookinese?


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 28, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> What? You don't read pookinese?



READ it? Yep...
UNDERSTAND it? Nope...


----------



## Fsappo (Jun 28, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> pvent creates negative pressure in house. this in consideration of the logs leaking air should be taken into consideration



Pook, I think this is going to be outdoors.


----------



## rosalita92 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, outdoors.  We are not trying to cheap it, we just wanted something that looks nice, not looking for high heat.
So it sounds like a wood burning box is necessary and it be vented.


----------



## vvvv (Jun 28, 2010)

if used infrequently i'd use ventless fireplace. If the porch is part of the building's envelope, the powervent will create negative pressure within the house & if the logs leak  air at all, it'll be inefficiently drafty for the house


----------

